# Info for custom supercharger for 97 audi a6



## Darth-Vento (Mar 16, 2006)

So I got a 97 audi A6 quattro which is an auto. And like all of use i was thinking about supercharging it. I was wondering if anyone built and home kit instead of the 5 grand keits ive seen online
i was thinking
m90 super
custom made brackets
custom piping
what i wanna know is can the stock ecu handle it or would i need to get it chipped or something.
also the FMU can i leave that stock or will i need to get one from mega squirt. My main goal is to keep the boost low maybe 8psi but make at least 250awhp. 
is this possible with what im thinking about?
kit i got the idea from is for a probe 
http://i137.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Info for custom supercharger for 97 audi a6 (Darth-Vento)*

IDK about your power goals, it is probably possible. 
This motor is a 30v v6?
You would most definitely have to get the computer remapped. You cant jam more air into the engine without matching it with appropriate levels of fuel.
I think the most expensive part of this idea you have will be the fueling.
You can do anything with MSEFI or any other type of standalone. You do have have to consider that certain functions of the car will no longer work with the absence of the factory computer. 
You also have to consider your state's emission testing. You may be able to get the car to pass emissions with the Standalone, but the car will no longer be OBD2 compliant. AFAIK, standalones are not OBD compliant at all.
In my state, anything newer than 96 needs to be plugged into the state computer to make sure everything is kosher with the car. The state's computer would be dumbfounded by a standalone even if you could get it to link up.
In your case, I think the best thing will be to contact REVO or GIAC or some other company of the same function, tell them what you want to accomplish, also letting them know that the car needs to remain OBD compliant.
One lesson I have learned is the following:
Cheap, Fast and Reliable.
Pick two.

EDIT:
I see that you are located in cali. Good luck with getting anything by them with their attitude towards modding cars.


_Modified by 91gti_wolfsburg at 11:12 AM 1-3-2010_


----------



## Darth-Vento (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Info for custom supercharger for 97 audi a6 (91gti_wolfsburg)*

I have a friend who does smog and he said he beable to pass the car for smog. The car is a 97 and I'm unsure if its a 12 or 30 valve. I didn't see a 12v fourm so I figurerd if just post my question here. I'm sure other a6 owners have thought about doing the same thing. 
One question I have can I use 30v heads on a 12v motor if I have that?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Info for custom supercharger for 97 audi a6 (Darth-Vento)*

pointless to use one of those chargers on an automatic. even with a 8psi pulley, the tranny will be shifting at 4psi.
not worth the hassle imo.
p.s. Audi never offered the 12v.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Info for custom supercharger for 97 audi a6 (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_pointless to use one of those chargers on an automatic. even with a 8psi pulley, the tranny will be shifting at 4psi.
not worth the hassle imo.
p.s. Audi never offered the 12v.

Actually your wrong bro Audi's early V6 motors were in deed 12v they were AFC motors found in the early a4/a6 platforms from the 90's era. 
Your best bet is to contact PES they had offered S/C kits for the 30v ATQ/AHA motors they might have something for your setup as well


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Info for custom supercharger for 97 audi a6 (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
p.s. Audi never offered the 12v.

AFC and AHH (or AAH, I'm dislexic, get off my nuts.)
The 12v and 30v motors share nothing in common except being similar in shape. (90 degree bank angle)








Plus, I'd take a 30v over a 12v any day, the 12v's leak oil like a british motorcycle. 

Also- in addition to early a4's and a6's the 12v was also offered in B4 audi 90 cars. 1993-1995


_Modified by 91gti_wolfsburg at 11:50 AM 1-4-2010_


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Info for custom supercharger for 97 audi a6 (Darth-Vento)*

my buddy has a supercharger set up for a 98 a4. you should have the same motor. he wants to sell it because he is changing his whole setup. he is willing to sell everything. including ported heads with OS valves modified to use MLS head gaskets and equal length headers. if interested i can put you in contact with him.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

pointless,save your money.


----------



## Darth-Vento (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Info for custom supercharger for 97 audi a6 (91gti_wolfsburg)*

if I do a 30v swap would it just drop in place right?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Info for custom supercharger for 97 audi a6 (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_
Actually your wrong bro Audi's early V6 motors were in deed 12v they were AFC motors found in the early a4/a6 platforms from the 90's era. 
Your best bet is to contact PES they had offered S/C kits for the 30v ATQ/AHA motors they might have something for your setup as well

Scott was thinking about the VR6 motor so forgive him.I am sure he knows ALL ABOUT the 12V V6 motor.
MHO is put a VR6 in it.You will thank me later...
12V V6 performance leaves alot to be desired.No one has developed any parts for them and trying to squeeze power out of the motor without access to cams, etc will be "pointless".


----------

